# I found the perfect blankie for Jade. :D



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a doggie toy. :lol:


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

oh she looks soo cute! i love her x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwwww.... just look at that little cutie under her blankie. Soooooo sweet and cute!!! Brody gave her a lick through the screen. 

Brodysmom


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww that is the most adorable picture I've ever seen!! 
Shes gorgeous x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwwwwww!! Is she inside or is it just over her? Almost looks like a sleeping bag Jade size! hehe Either way, it & she is adorable!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

That is disgustingly cute! Something that cute should just not be allowed, I can't handle it!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh my gosh, T, that is just perfect! Adorable little Jade!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

OMG too cute!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

awww too cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> oh she looks soo cute! i love her x


Thank you, Princess! 



Brodysmom said:


> Awwwww.... just look at that little cutie under her blankie. Soooooo sweet and cute!!! Brody gave her a lick through the screen.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thank you, Tracy!  Jade sends licks back to her Man!



London said:


> Aww that is the most adorable picture I've ever seen!!
> Shes gorgeous x


Thank you so much, London! 



MChis said:


> Awwwwwww!! Is she inside or is it just over her? Almost looks like a sleeping bag Jade size! hehe Either way, it & she is adorable!


Thank you, Heather!  It's just over her. It doesn't have an opening, but that would be perfect if it did. 



Quinn said:


> That is disgustingly cute! Something that cute should just not be allowed, I can't handle it!


Thank you very much, Quinn! 



msmadison said:


> oh my gosh, T, that is just perfect! Adorable little Jade!


Thank you, Emily! 



dmccaughan said:


> OMG too cute!


Thank you, Dustin! 



*Chloe* said:


> awww too cute


Thank you, Chloe!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is perfect for her.
I love her face in the first pic, looks like a wee laugh, lol
Love her as always. x


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

omg that's sooo cute. She's so tiny and adorable.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

She looks so peaceful with her new blankie, what a sweet face.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............That is so cute! I love Jade.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww t its so cute sleeping beauty x


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

OMGOSH!!! That is too cute, Im at a lose for words because of the cuteness!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

i could kiss her sweet face!!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She is just too cute. Love her new blanket and it looks like she loves it to.


----------



## Sara Sach (Oct 11, 2009)

Those are the cutest pics I think I have ever seen!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

Adorable tiny jade


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Definitely cuteness overload!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That blanket fits her perfectly. Great Find!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, that just shows how TINY she really is. Those blankie/animal toys are small and the blankie part covers her up perfectly. So sweet......


----------



## Raguilar209 (Jul 6, 2009)

How adorable is she!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww she looks so peaceful!!! lol very cute


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> That is perfect for her.
> I love her face in the first pic, looks like a wee laugh, lol
> Love her as always. x


Thank you Terri!  She makes the sweetest lil faces. 



MarieUkxx said:


> omg that's sooo cute. She's so tiny and adorable.


Thank you Marie! 



rachellauren said:


> She looks so peaceful with her new blankie, what a sweet face.


Thank you Rachell! 



BellaLina's Mom said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..............That is so cute! I love Jade.


Thank you so much! 



~*Mandy*~ said:


> awww t its so cute sleeping beauty x


Thank you Mandy! 



Ciarra said:


> OMGOSH!!! That is too cute, Im at a lose for words because of the cuteness!!


Thank you very much Ciarra!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


>


Thank you Lynx! 



pinkglitterybunny said:


> i could kiss her sweet face!!!!


She has a very kissable little face.  Thank you! 



Tanna said:


> She is just too cute. Love her new blanket and it looks like she loves it to.


Thank you Tanna! 



Sara Sach said:


> Those are the cutest pics I think I have ever seen!


Thank you so much Sara! 



sakyurek said:


> Adorable tiny jade


She's such a sweetie. 



Jerry'sMom said:


> Definitely cuteness overload!


Thank you Therese! 



Waiushaoting said:


> That blanket fits her perfectly. Great Find!


It serves for 2 purposes, a blankie and a toy. :lol:



pam6400 said:


> Oh, that just shows how TINY she really is. Those blankie/animal toys are small and the blankie part covers her up perfectly. So sweet......


Thank you Pam!  She is minute! Teensy wee baby girl. We are still waiting for her to grow. :lol: The kids ask everyday, "Mom, is that all she is gonna grow?"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Raguilar209 said:


> How adorable is she!!!!


Thank you! 



pigeonsheep said:


> awww she looks so peaceful!!! lol very cute


Thank you!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

T I am loving all the pictures of my favourite Jade xxx shes beautiful x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww so sweet.I love her she is so cute.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I am in love with Jade!! She couldn't possibly be any cuter!!!! I can hardly stand it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

claireeee said:


> T I am loving all the pictures of my favourite Jade xxx shes beautiful x


Thank you, Claire! 



FBRaRrN said:


> Awww so sweet.I love her she is so cute.


Thank you so much! 



Tracilea said:


> I am in love with Jade!! She couldn't possibly be any cuter!!!! I can hardly stand it!


Thank you very much, Tracilea!


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

OMG look how cute and tiny she is. Beautiful


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Boy I am slow this week catching up on threads! LOL!
Those pics are just adorable! What a little sleeping angel she is and I know her mommy loves her soooo much! (me too)


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Her widdle face is just so adorable!


----------

